# Stravinsky Les Noces in the performance of folk music



## Alviko (Nov 18, 2009)

A big hello from Moskow.Sorry for terrible English.
Suggest to listen to the excellent performance of my ensemble Stravinsky's music .This is fusion of classical and folk Genres.Composer used when writing his music, Russian songs.My them sing before the execution of this unique opus.You can hear these motives carefully listening to music by Stravinsky.
MUSIC
Thank you for your attention. Best regards, Alviko


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

sang it last year...tons of fun


----------



## Alviko (Nov 18, 2009)

fantastic music...


----------

